#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Особая практика принятия обетов бодхисаттвы в присутствии объектов, представляющих тело, речь и ум Будды.

## Ometoff

Кто может описать или дать хорошую ссылку или выложить саму особую практику принятия обетов бодхисаттвы в присутствии объектов, представляющих тело, речь и ум Будды. Я думаю многим новичкам была бы полезна такая информация, да и не только новичкам. Имеется ввиду принятие обетов бодхисаттвы самостоятельно. Всем заранее спасибо.

----------


## Солонго

Можно найти в этой книге.
Способ, посредством которого принимаются обеты, объясняется согласно традиции Нагарджуны и традиции Асанги.

----------

Ometoff (15.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2015), Гошка (19.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

Вообще-то считается, что в первый раз обеты Прибежища и бодхисаттвы следует принять у живого учителя. Но если по каким-то причинам это невозможно, можете, установив у себя дома алтарь с олицетворениями тела, речи и ума Будды (т.е. изображение Будды или его статуя; ступа как символ ума Будды; и священный текст сутры как символ его речи), сделав три простирания перед этими объектами и встав на правое колено, сложить ладони в жесте простирания и трижды прочитать:


Кён чхог сум ла даг кьяб чхи
Ищу Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях;

Диг па тхам че со сор шаг
Раскаиваюсь во всех проступках по отдельности.

Дро веи ге ла дже йи ранг
Сорадуюсь доброделям существ-скитальцев.

Санг гье джанг чхуб йи кьи зунг
И храню в уме просветление будды.


Санг гье чхо данг цхог чхог ла
Ищу Прибежище вплоть до просветления

Джанг чхуб бар ду даг кьяб чхи
В Будде, Дхарме и высшем собрании Сангхи,

Ран щен дён ни раб друб чхир
И делаю это для обретения просветлённого ума,

Джанг чхуб сем ни кье пар гьи
Чтобы осуществить цели, свои и других.


Джанг чхуб чхог ги сем ни кье гьи не
Я разовью высшее устремление к просветлению,

Сем чен тхам че даг ги дрён ду ньер
И пригласив всех живых существ как моих гостей,

Джанг чхуб чо чхог йи онг че пар гьи
Буду вершить высшие, прекрасные деяния бодхисаттв.

Дро ла пхен чхир санг гье друб пар шог (3 раза)
Да стану я буддой на благо всех существ!


После этого посвятить заслуги достижению просветления во благо всех живых существ.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.10.2015), Lanky (28.12.2015), Ometoff (15.10.2015), Shus (15.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2015), Дубинин (15.10.2015), Солонго (15.10.2015), Фил (15.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

А по тибетски обязательно читать или можно по русски?

----------

Говинда (15.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А по тибетски обязательно читать или можно по русски?


Да как угодно.

----------

Фил (15.10.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Вообще-то считается, что в первый раз обеты Прибежища и бодхисаттвы следует принять у живого учителя....


А если после этого человек принимает тантрические обеты, он ведь снова принимает прибежище в Трех драгоценностях плюс в гуру?

----------


## Нико

> А если после этого человек принимает тантрические обеты, он ведь снова принимает прибежище в Трех драгоценностях плюс в гуру?


Да, конечно. Вообще-то Прибежище "Намо Гурубхья Намо Буддхая Намо Дхармая Намо Сангхая" принимается шесть раз ежедневно, три раза утром и три раза вечером. 

Тантрические обеты, конечно, невозможно принимать самостоятельно... Эммм. Кроме тех, кто, пройдя затворничество по приближению к божеству, уже имеет право делать самопосвящение.

----------


## Shus

> Да, конечно. Вообще-то Прибежище "Намо Гурубхья Намо Буддхая Намо Дхармая Намо Сангхая" принимается шесть раз ежедневно, три раза утром и три раза вечером. 
> Тантрические обеты, конечно, невозможно принимать самостоятельно... Эммм. Кроме тех, кто, пройдя затворничество по приближению к божеству, уже имеет право делать самопосвящение.


Вы наверное итэгэл имеете в виду. Это просто повторение в составе молитвы, в том числе текста прибежища. 
Прибежище нельзя принимать по два раза в день. :Smilie:  А вот читать итэгэл, не приняв прибежище - можно.

----------


## Нико

> Вы наверное итэгэл имеете в виду. Это просто повторение в составе молитвы, в том числе текста прибежища. 
> Прибежище нельзя принимать по два раза в день. А вот читать итэгэл, не приняв прибежище - можно.


Что есть итэгэл, и почему нельзя принимать Прибежище по 2 раза в день? )))

----------


## Shus

> Что есть итэгэл...


Молитва такая в гелуг (может название как-то по другому звучит). Ну вот например: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Итгэл



> ....и почему нельзя принимать Прибежище по 2 раза в день? )))


Потому что это клятва стать буддистом и соблюдать обеты. Типа крещения.
Зачем клясться каждый день?

----------


## Нико

> Молитва такая в гелуг (может название как-то по другому звучит). Ну вот например: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Итгэл
> 
> Потому что это клятва стать буддистом и соблюдать обеты. Типа крещения.
> Зачем клясться каждый день?


Т.е. это, видно, какие-то монгольское слово... Так-то понятно, что есть  སྐྱབས་འདྲོ་སེམས་བསྐྱེད། .

Прибежище не похоже на крещение, потому что, приняв его впервые от учителя, потом мы должны его в себе поддерживать ежедневно в качестве напоминания. Следовательно, надо читать  སྐྱབས་འདྲོ་སེམས་བསྐྱེད། каждый день.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Т.е. это, видно, какие-то монгольское слово... Так-то понятно, что есть  སྐྱབས་འདྲོ་སེམས་བསྐྱེད། .
> Прибежище не похоже на крещение, потому что, приняв его впервые от учителя, потом мы должны его в себе поддерживать ежедневно в качестве напоминания. Следовательно, надо читать  སྐྱབས་འདྲོ་སེམས་བསྐྱེད། каждый день.


Главная болезнь форума - это сообщение в стиле "в буддизме ...", "Будда говорил ..." и пр. без указания традиции и источника. Новички вообще фигеют от лавины подобных ответов. ИМХО, КМК и пр. тоже сильно не в почете. Наверное все в "гуры" готовятся. :Smilie: 
Кстати у Вас в традиции написано "махаяна".

А как итэгэл называется по тибетски? (и не рисуйте мне квадратики - у меня они все уныло одинаковые).

----------


## Нико

> Главная болезнь форума - это сообщение в стиле "в буддизме ...", "Будда говорил ..." и пр. без указания традиции и источника. Новички вообще фигеют от лавины подобных ответов. ИМХО, КМК и пр. тоже сильно не в почете. Наверное все в "гуры" готовятся.
> Кстати у Вас в традиции написано "махаяна".
> 
> А как итэгэл называется по тибетски? (и не рисуйте мне квадратики - у меня они все уныло одинаковые).


Т.е. Вы предлагаете мне указать ссылку на эту молитву? Одна из махаянских сутр, какая, забыла.

А в переводе с тибетского это и есть "принятие Прибежища и порождение бодхичитты".

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.10.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Т.е. Вы предлагаете мне указать ссылку на эту молитву? Одна из махаянских сутр, какая, забыла.


Ловко. Только не поминайте сутры всуе. :Smilie: 
Вики говорит: "Авторство текста доподлинно неизвестно. Текст представляет собой компиляцию из текстов принятия буддийского прибежища, обетов бодхисаттвы, цитат из трудов буддийских философов и сокращённый ритуал призывания Будды и подношения мандалы."
Мне ссылка не нужна, хотел узнать название.



> А в переводе с тибетского это и есть "принятие Прибежища и порождение бодхичитты".


Я думал, что есть какое-то короткое название.

----------


## Lion Miller

@*Shus* , я запутался.
Не могли бы Вы объяснить, чем "просто повторение в составе молитвы, в том числе текста прибежища" отличается от повторения текста "Прибежище "Намо Гурубхья Намо Буддхая Намо Дхармая Намо Сангхая" принимается шесть раз ежедневно, три раза утром и три раза вечером"?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

хех... это кто у нас такой умный... "нельзя принимать прибежище 2 раза в день", надо и надо ещё больше... иначе вообще нафиг всё.
Нико всё верно написала, а всякие выдумки про 2 раза и т.п. - это и есть " сообщение в стиле "в буддизме".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2015), Дондог (05.08.2016), Пема Ванчук (15.10.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Вообще-то считается, что в первый раз обеты Прибежища и бодхисаттвы следует принять у живого учителя.


Дело в том что после переезда из подмосковья и длительного перерыва, я наконец то пришёл к тому что необходимо настойчиво идти к освобождению и усиленно практиковать дхарму для освобождения всех матерей живых существ из сансары. О прибежище я просил у учителя и он дал обеты прибежища, много ещё практик и учений давал, а вот про обеты бодхисаттвы я не уверен, принимал ли я их. А то может получиться что каждый день делаю практики бодхисаттв, а обеты не принимал. Или это фикция? Главное же не ритуалы а практика дхармы.

----------


## Ometoff

> изображение Будды или его статуя; ступа как символ ума Будды; и священный текст сутры как символ его речи


Вот изображение, статуя и священные тексты есть, а ступы нет, как она хоть выглядит и где её взять? И вообще что можно использовать как символ ума Будды?

----------


## Shus

> хех... это кто у нас такой умный... "нельзя принимать прибежище 2 раза в день", надо и надо ещё больше... иначе вообще нафиг всё.
> Нико всё верно написала, а всякие выдумки про 2 раза и т.п. - это и есть " сообщение в стиле "в буддизме".


Я такой умный, но с Вами не поделюсь. Пока хамловатость не убавите.

----------


## Shus

> @*Shus* , я запутался.
> Не могли бы Вы объяснить, чем "просто повторение в составе молитвы, в том числе текста прибежища" отличается от повторения текста "Прибежище "Намо Гурубхья Намо Буддхая Намо Дхармая Намо Сангхая" принимается шесть раз ежедневно, три раза утром и три раза вечером"?


Принятие прибежище в буддизме - это акт инициации в религиозное сообщество, в ритуал которого входит повторение текста о принятии Триратны. При этом ритуал имеет определенное формальное и сакральное наполнение и в общем-то очень подобен во всех школах и традициях. 
А сам текст - это именно текст. Человек принявший прибежище (т.е. уже ставший буддистом) может его повторять его в составе принятых его традиции ритуальных текстов. А может не повторять, если в его традиции этого нет.

UPD (скопировал из ответа Нико): А по поводу "прибежища" - тут некоторый блуд в терминологии.
 Одним словом называют и сам акт инициации в буддисты, и текст который сопровождает этот акт.
 А то, что его читают три раза в день перед практикой, так это, ПМСМ - памятование о принятом прибежище, а не "принятие прибежища".

----------

Lion Miller (15.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ловко. Только не поминайте сутры всуе.
> Вики говорит: "Авторство текста доподлинно неизвестно. Текст представляет собой компиляцию из текстов принятия буддийского прибежища, обетов бодхисаттвы, цитат из трудов буддийских философов и сокращённый ритуал призывания Будды и подношения мандалы."
> Мне ссылка не нужна, хотел узнать название.
> 
> Я думал, что есть какое-то короткое название.


Вы правы, Shus, лучше не поминать сутры всуе  :Smilie: . Однако молитва выше всё же относится к какому-то источнику, я досадно забыла, к какому, хотя ЕСДЛ, который передаёт обеты бодхисаттвы чаще всего по ней, упоминал об этом...

Сама молитва так и называется "кьябдро семкье", что переводится как "Принятие Прибежища и порождение бодхичитты". Её аналоги есть во всех традициях тибетского буддизма. Есть и другой, сокращённый вариант из одной строфы, и он имеется во всех четырёх традициях, одинаковый. Вот он:

Санг гье чхо данг сог кьи чог нам ла
В Будде, Дхарме и Высшем Собрании

Джанг чуб бар ду даг ни кьяб су чи
Ищу Прибежище вплоть до просветления.

Даг ги джиг сог гьи пе сё нам гьи
Силою заслуг, созданных практикой даяния и других парамит,

Дро ла пен чир санг гье друб пар шог
Да стану я буддой во благо всех существ!



Эту молитву учителя обязывают учеников читать трижды по утрам как минимум, перед практикой. 

Понимаете, я излагаю буддизм с прикладной, практической точки зрения, и в этом мы с Вами чуток отличаемся)...

----------

Lion Miller (15.10.2015), Shus (15.10.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Вы правы, Shus, лучше не поминать сутры всуе . Однако молитва выше всё же относится к какому-то источнику, я досадно забыла, к какому, хотя ЕСДЛ, который передаёт обеты бодхисаттвы чаще всего по ней, упоминал об этом...
> 
> Сама молитва так и называется "кьябдро семкье", что переводится как "Принятие Прибежища и порождение бодхичитты". Её аналоги есть во всех традициях тибетского буддизма. Есть и другой, сокращённый вариант из одной строфы, и он имеется во всех четырёх традициях, одинаковый. Вот он:
> 
> Санг гье чхо данг сог кьи чог нам ла
> В Будде, Дхарме и Высшем Собрании
> 
> Джанг чуб бар ду даг ни кьяб су чи
> Ищу Прибежище вплоть до просветления.
> ...


Спасибо, Нико! 
Источник этого - ранний буддизм (всех школ).
А по поводу "прибежища" - тут некоторый блуд в терминологии.
Одним словом называют и сам акт инициации в буддисты, и текст который сопровождает этот акт.
А то, что его читают три раза в день перед практикой, так это, ПМСМ - памятование о принятом прибежище, а не "принятие прибежища".

----------

Lion Miller (15.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2015), Нико (15.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо, Нико! 
> Источник этого - ранний буддизм (всех школ).
> А по поводу "прибежища" - тут некоторый блуд в терминологии.
> Одним словом называют и сам акт инициации в буддисты, и текст который сопровождает этот акт.
> А то, что его читают три раза в день перед практикой, так это, ПМСМ - памятование о принятом прибежище, а не "принятие прибежища".


И всё же я буду робко настаивать на том, что Прибежище принимается не единожды в жизни, хоть всегда есть "первый раз")))). В кагью это сопровождается торжественным ритуалом отрезания пряди волос и нарекания духовным именем.... Если бы этого было достаточно!!! ("Эх, раз, и ещё раз, и ещё много, много, много-много раз...Эх, раз, да ищщо раз... Всё не так, ребята! (с) )  :Kiss:

----------

Shus (15.10.2015)

----------


## Shus

> И всё же я буду робко настаивать на том, что Прибежище принимается не единожды в жизни, хоть всегда есть "первый раз")))). В кагью это сопровождается торжественным ритуалом отрезания пряди волос и нарекания духовным именем.... Если бы этого было достаточно!!! ("Эх, раз, и ещё раз, и ещё много, много, много-много раз...Эх, раз, да ищщо раз... Всё не так, ребята! (с) )


Вы у нас очень пылкая и самобытная, я это уже давно заметил. :Smilie:

----------

Нико (15.10.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

Я так понял у всех на алтаре как символ ума Будды стоит ступа? Подскажите, её можно самому сделать или только по интернет магазину с Москвы заказывать?

----------


## Нико

> Я так понял у всех на алтаре как символ ума Будды стоит ступа? Подскажите, её можно самому сделать или только по интернет магазину с Москвы заказывать?


Не, лучше купить где-то. Можно совсем маленькую.

----------

Ometoff (15.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы у нас очень пылкая и самобытная, я это уже давно заметил.


Особенно когда речь о Прибежище!!!)))

----------

Shus (15.10.2015)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Я так понял у всех на алтаре как символ ума Будды стоит ступа? Подскажите, её можно самому сделать или только по интернет магазину с Москвы заказывать?


У меня на алтаре стоит колокольчик с ваджрой вместо ступы, а в походных условиях использую распечатанную фотографию ступы... Так что можете пойти по самому легкому пути и поставить на алтарь фотографию ступы (в любом случае все предметы на алтаре являются символами и не являются чудотворными артефактами)... ИМХО 
А в будущем как-нибудь с оказией купите в Индии и освятите в монастыре...

----------

Ometoff (15.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

*Геше Джампа Тинлей 
Подготовительные практики нёндро*

… Выполнение ста тысяч раз практики* Прибежища* — это не просто 100 000 раз прочитать мантру *НАМО ГУРУБЭ НАМО БУДДАЯ НАМО ДХАРМАЯ НАМО САНГХАЯ*. Этого недостаточно… 

… А теперь я расскажу вам, *как выполнять практику Прибежища*.  …

... Я буду давать наставления о том, как выполнять практику Прибежища, основываясь на Гуру-йоге «Лама Чопа». Это может относиться и к основной молитве. …

… И затем, когда вы читаете мантру* НАМО ГУРУБЭ НАМО БУДДАЯ НАМО ДХАРМАЯ НАМО САНГХАЯ*, вы представляете, что из сердец Будды Шакьямуни и других фигур Поля заслуг, являющихся объектами Прибежища, исходят белый свет и нектар. Этот свет и нектар наполняют ваше тело и очищают всю негативную карму, которая является причиной вашего рождения в низших мирах. Вначале делайте упор на очищении кармы, которая может привести к вашему рождению в низших мирах. Это очень хорошая защитная практика. …

… Произнося мантру НАМО ГУРУ БЭ НАМО БУДДАЯ..., сначала вы представляете, что изо лба Будды Шакьямуни исходит белый свет с нектаром. Вначале вы должны делать упор на практику начального уровня. То есть, вы должны больше всего бояться рождения в низших мирах, понимая, что причина рождения в них — это негативная карма. ...

… Итак, вы представляете, что из межбровья Будды Шакьямуни исходит белый свет с нектаром и входит в вас через межбровье. Ваше тело наполняется светом и нектаром, который очищает всю негативную карму, накопленную действиями тела. Всё это время вы начитываете НАМО ГУРУ БЭ НАМО БУДДАЯ...


… Когда вы начнёте начитывать второй круг, представляйте, что из горла Будды Шакьямуни исходит красный свет с нектаром и очищает вас от всей негативной кармы речи. …

…  Затем вы представляете, что из сердца Будды Шакьямуни исходят синий свет и нектар. В сердце Будды Шакьямуни пребывает Будда Ваджрадхара, а в сердце Будды Ваджрадхары — семенной слог ХУМ. Из него исходят синий свет с нектаром, которые входят в вас через ваше сердце и наполняют всё ваше тело. Тем самым очищается огромное количество негативной кармы вашего ума, той самой негативной кармы, которая является причиной перерождения в низших мирах. …

…  После этого вы производите одновременное очищение тела, речи и ума. Вы представляете, что из трёх центров Будды Шакьямуни исходят белые, красные и синие лучи света с нектаром, которые наполняют ваше тело, очищают вашу негативную карму тела, речи и ума и благословляют их. Вы ощущаете, что встали под защиту Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи и будете находиться под их защитой жизнь за жизнью. Всё это время вы читаете мантру. …

…  Вам следует повторять эти визуализации цикл за циклом до тех пор, пока вы не начитаете нужное количество мантр. Всё это время не позволяйте своему уму отвлекаться на посторонние мысли. Вы должны следить за качеством своей практики. Даже если в ходе практики перед вами неожиданно предстанет Манджушри или Тара, вы не должны отвлекаться даже на них. Вам следует, не придавая этому видению ни малейшего значения, сохранять сосредоточение только на Будде Шакьямуни. Все эти видения — это тоже форма блуждания ума. …

…   Визуализация, о которой я сейчас говорю, — не мои выдумки, она основана на подлинных текстах традиции Венсапы. Эти наставления было принято передавать только людям, которые серьезно занимались практикой. Всё это нельзя было найти в общедоступных книгах, и в Ламриме этого тоже нет. В Ламриме излагается только общее учение, а тех сущностных наставлений, которые я вам сейчас даю, вы в этой книге не найдёте. …

----------


## Ometoff

> У меня на алтаре стоит колокольчик с ваджрой вместо ступы, а в походных условиях использую распечатанную фотографию ступы... Так что можете пойти по самому легкому пути и поставить на алтарь фотографию ступы (в любом случае все предметы на алтаре являются символами и не являются чудотворными артефактами)... ИМХО 
> А в будущем как-нибудь с оказией купите в Индии и освятите в монастыре...


Фото ступы это конечно интересно, просто эти символы я так понял являются обязательным условием для принятия обетов, если нет ступы у меня пока и формально не могу приять обеты я, что же мне теперь прекратить практику бодхисаттв ( 6 парамит, развития бодхичитты, тонглен) если эти практики мне давал учитель. Конечно же я буду практиковать ради блага всех живых существ, но как же быть с обетами? Действительно фото ступы поставить? Или заказать ступу через интернет-магазин? или не заморачиваться на ритуалах, а практиковать дхарму?

----------


## Нико

> Фото ступы это конечно интересно, просто эти символы я так понял являются обязательным условием для принятия обетов, если нет ступы у меня пока и формально не могу приять обеты я, что же мне теперь прекратить практику бодхисаттв ( 6 парамит, развития бодхичитты, тонглен) если эти практики мне давал учитель. Конечно же я буду практиковать ради блага всех живых существ, но как же быть с обетами? Действительно фото ступы поставить? Или заказать ступу через интернет-магазин? или не заморачиваться на ритуалах, а практиковать дхарму?


Поставьте фото ступы пока.... Это не помешает, если же нет ступы или её фото, а также нет текстов, достаточно одного Будды там. Он вмещает в себя все объекты Прибежища.

----------

Ometoff (15.10.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Поставьте фото ступы пока.... Это не помешает, если же нет ступы или её фото, а также нет текстов, достаточно одного Будды там. Он вмещает в себя все объекты Прибежища.


Спасибо, впринципе я так думаю даже фото Учителя будет достаточно, ведь он обладает всеми качествами трёх драгоценностей и добрее чем все будды и бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо, впринципе я так думаю даже фото Учителя будет достаточно, ведь он обладает всеми качествами трёх драгоценностей и добрее чем все будды и бодхисаттвы.


Да, достаточно... Но лучше с Буддой. Будду Вы всё же можете достать, хоть из инета скачать и распечатать. Несложно!

----------

Ometoff (15.10.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Да, достаточно... Но лучше с Буддой. Будду Вы всё же можете достать, хоть из инета скачать и распечатать. Несложно!


Пока что временно живу у родственников, алтаря как такового нет, но есть ламрим, фото учителя, изображение будды, для начала думаю будет достаточно.

----------


## Нико

> Пока что временно живу у родственников, алтаря как такового нет, но есть ламрим, фото учителя, изображение будды, для начала думаю будет достаточно.


Ну да....

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Фото ступы это конечно интересно, просто эти символы я так понял являются обязательным условием для принятия обетов, если нет ступы у меня пока и формально не могу приять обеты я, что же мне теперь прекратить практику бодхисаттв ( 6 парамит, развития бодхичитты, тонглен) если эти практики мне давал учитель. Конечно же я буду практиковать ради блага всех живых существ, но как же быть с обетами? Действительно фото ступы поставить? Или заказать ступу через интернет-магазин? или не заморачиваться на ритуалах, а практиковать дхарму?


В любом случае все эти символы являются опорой для ума и напоминанием для ума... Со временем продвигаясь по пути Дхармы вы оставите все эти символы за спиной, т.к. поймете что останется только Будда в вашем сердце, и как следствие - это проявление и манифестация всех Будд - коренной учитель!!! И для практикования Дхармы достаточно иметь непреклонную веру в три Дрогоценности. А Будда в вашем сердце и уме вмещает в себя всю Дхарму и все символы... ИМХО И первое что я могу вам порекомендовать к изучению - это жизнь Миларепы. Думаю после изучения жизнеописания Миларепы у вас отпадут многие вопросы!  :Smilie:

----------

Ometoff (15.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> У меня  вопрос, в связи с наличием определенных ритуалов в буддизме.
> Как не уйти в крайности и не превратить Учение в религию?
> Заранее  оговорюсь, что речь идет не о выполнении ритуалов и начитывании текста с пониманием и мотивацией (действие тела, речи и ума), а о выполнении ритуалов (потому что так научили делать и все делают и я делаю) и начитывании текстов (на тибетском языке), без понимания смысла произносимых звуков?
> 
> У меня лично в связи с этим был небольшой "кризис", т.к. я вышел из другой религии и менять свечки на лампадки, иконы на тханки, батюшку на ламу было очень сложно. Но буддийское Учение было безальтернативным. Пришлось как-то перестраиваться. Узнал, что такие же проблемы испытывал не только я, и для кого-то они являются препятствием.
> Может быть, обрядовая сторона все же больше формальность, а значение имеет  глубина собственной мотивации, сила веры и факт принятия обета? Ведь, если верить, то царь Прасаннакирти (множество жизней до рождения Гаутамы) принял обет бодхисаттвы лично, увидав разбушевавшегося слона...
> Или же имеет значение сила запечатления обета в собственном сознании в зависимости от внешних объектов, с опорой на них?


Формальность всё это до поры до времени... Но на начальных этапах это нужная формальность. Так как-то.

----------

Солонго (15.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дело в том что после переезда из подмосковья и длительного перерыва, я наконец то пришёл к тому что необходимо настойчиво идти к освобождению и усиленно практиковать дхарму для освобождения всех матерей живых существ из сансары. О прибежище я просил у учителя и он дал обеты прибежища, много ещё практик и учений давал, а вот про обеты бодхисаттвы я не уверен, принимал ли я их. А то может получиться что каждый день делаю практики бодхисаттв, а обеты не принимал. Или это фикция? Главное же не ритуалы а практика дхармы.


Если Вы получали Прибежище и практики от Учителя Гелуг, то можете не беспокоиться, формально обет Бохисаттвы у Вас есть.

----------


## Lanky

> Пока что временно живу у родственников, алтаря как такового нет, но есть ламрим, фото учителя, изображение будды, для начала думаю будет достаточно.


Визуализируйте в уме ступу. А также Будду и Собрание Благородных. Зачем вам погремушки ? Все подношения Трем Драгоценностям ведь прежде всего суть подношения ваших качеств ума. Так дело гораздо быстрее пойдет.

----------

Харуказе (16.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если Вы получали Прибежище и практики от Учителя Гелуг, то можете не беспокоиться, формально обет Бохисаттвы у Вас есть.


Не всегда так это. Если учитель намерен передать обеты бодхисаттвы, он предварительно об этом объявляет.... Может, кто проспал??)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Визуализируйте в уме ступу. А также Будду и Собрание Благородных. Зачем вам погремушки ? Все подношения Трем Драгоценностям ведь прежде всего суть подношения ваших качеств ума. Так дело гораздо быстрее пойдет.


Вы считаете алтарь собранием погремушек, что ли? Ну ну....

----------


## Lanky

> Вы считаете алтарь собранием погремушек, что ли? Ну ну....


Я считаю что бегать за предметами культа это слишком материальное занятие, способное опошлить Дхарму. Потом начинается яростный поиск четок, светильников, крутизны всякой ... Не это ведь главное то , или я ошибаюсь ?

----------

Чагна Дордже (17.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я считаю что бегать за предметами культа это слишком материальное занятие, способное опошлить Дхарму. Потом начинается яростный поиск четок, светильников, крутизны всякой ... Не это ведь главное то , или я ошибаюсь ?


Это не самое главное, но и пренебрегать не стоит... Люстры же вы в свою квартиру покупаете....

----------


## Lanky

> Если Майтрея мог явить Асанге свой образ в облике собаки, то откуда мы знаем, какова природа книг, статуэток и изображений в сансаре нашего ума?
> Мы видим столько, сколько позволяет наша карма. 
> Лучше относиться с почитанием к таким объектам или не делать ничего, но только не смеяться над ними.


Атыменна ! Где гарантия, что через 6 мес или год  в результате очередного духовного кризиса адепт не забросит Дхарму, не начнет толкать через Ebay предметы культа и книги, или вообще не выкинет все на помойку вследствии, допустим, "воцерковлевания" ? Все уже было видено, даже тут на форуме. Какой уж тут смех.

----------

Дондог (05.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (17.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> П.С.
> То же самое, почему бы не выкинуть фотоальбом? Зачем нужны эти бумажки?
> Но ни у кого рука не поднимется, если только человек не в измененном состоянии сознания и психически расстроен, т.к. между умом человека и тем, кто изображен на фотографиях есть тонкая и часто губокая связь. А само изображение - всего лишь изображение, но ум то смотрит дальше...


Фотоальбом как раз вполне можно выкинуть. Это действительно - бумажки, а ум - придумывает дальше. В свое время выкидывал.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

+1. Всё время выкидываю.

----------

Фил (16.10.2015)

----------


## Солонго

Вспомнил историю про геше, который бросил песком в алтарь, на котором красиво все расставил, ожидая знатного гостя.
Но геше так боролся со своими мирскими дхармами, а не с алтарем и на форуме не отписывался  :Wink:  Вот это и есть правильное действие. А все остальное - восемь мирских. ИМХО.
Тем более, даже у этого геше, с такой строгостью к себе, был свой небольшой алтарь )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Последний ключевой момент в создании надлежащих условий для cлушания учения — учителя Ньингма делают особый акцент на пребывании в воззрении (тиб. тава; lta ba), истинной природе ума или сущности ума (сем нго; sems ngo); поэтому мотивация и поведение имеют отношение к воззрению. Это отличается от некоторых традиций в школах Новых Переводов, таких как Гелугпа, где большее внимание уделяется проявлению правильной ритуальной формы в целях создания надлежащих условий для cлушания учения. Например, у них в традиции при проведении учений делаются огромные подношения цветов, чаш с водой и светильников, расставляемые очень тщательно ради накопления заслуг. В традиции Ньингма все учения Дхармы должны пониматься в пределах значения и практики воззрения.

(Ньошул Кхенпо Ринпоче. Рык бесстрашного льва: Глубокие наставления по Дзогчену, Великому Совершенству)

----------

Чагна Дордже (17.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

> Если Майтрея мог явить Асанге свой образ в облике собаки, то откуда мы знаем, какова природа книг, статуэток и изображений в сансаре нашего ума?
> Мы видим столько, сколько позволяет наша карма. 
> Лучше относиться с почитанием к таким объектам или не делать ничего, но только не смеяться над ними.



_Из собственного опыта_: Приглянулся на одном из аукционов в интернете сделанный из камня типа медальона в 5 см. Будда медицины (недорогой). Как раз над бугорком на голове будды просверлено отверстие диаметром в 1мм. Обычно так просверливают для ношения медальонов к примеру на шее. Смотрю на эту фигурку будды и размышляю, а не вставить ли в это отверстие проволоку, естественно мысленно вставляю, типа протыкаю и делаю кольцо для ношения этого медальона. Только продумал я эту процедуру, получаю «откат», как будто мне самому проткнули голову. Естественно никакие усилия, чтобы унять эту боль не помогают, (ни мантры, ни раскаяние, ни простирания). Думаю как исправить «косяк», хорошо что додумал. Мысленно вставляю в это отверстие сверкающий бриллиант и закрепляю его там (это типа моего мысленного подношения). Боль тут же пропадает. Вот так меня сам образ (или что мое внутреннее) обучал «фильтровать мысли».

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Удивительная впечатлительность!

----------

